# Big box pet store



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

We got a Petco up the road where I buy a lot of bird goodies and such and they are remodeling their parrot display area and they have these really huge 3 tiered cages that they are going to replace. They're really nice and would be perfect for my guys. I could clean up the kludged mess of cages in the house and everybody could have a nice new apartment with wheels and a removable bottom tray. We could take turns being at the window getting sun etc. So Nancy was in there and the lady said that because we run a non-profit tax exempt bird rehab center that Petco would be more than happy to let us have them as a donation and all we have to do is pick them up tomorrow morning. Who says big box stores don't have a heart? My little guys are going to love these, pictures to come when I get them all disinfected and get everybody moved in.

NAB


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Sounds very interesting Nab. Can't wait to see the photos.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a nice thing for them to do!

I can't wait to see them in their new apartments.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Awesome. Just goes to show, it never hurts to ask! I'm sure your residents will love their new houses.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Wow..what good luck!! Our neighborhood Petco wouldn't give away ice cubes in mid-winter.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

That is great Nab! It sounds to me as though every one will enjoy these big luxury cages on wheels. Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That's great, Nab! I used to have some of that exact type of cage and the rack on wheels that they fit in .. very, very nice. I also got mine free .. could never have afforded them on my own!

How in the world can you afford to shop at Petco? My local Petco is charging $17.49 for a 40 pound bag of wild bird seed mix .. even though the Petsmart price is up by $3.00 per 40 pounds, it's still almost $7.00 a bag cheaper then Petco.

Between the cost of bird seed and gas, it's a wonder I can buy groceries for the humans and food/supplies for the rest of the beings here.

Terry


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

little bird said:


> Wow..what good luck!! Our neighborhood Petco wouldn't give away ice cubes in mid-winter.




little bird,
I know exactly what you mean!


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Nab,

Those will be so wonderful for you. Will be looking for the photos when you get them up and running.

Margaret


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*One down and one to go*

I only got two of the big cages I had to let Suzette our parrot rescue lady have the third one. Poor thing with the housing downturn she is inundated with disgarded parrots, I think she is up to 32 birds now. I got the first cage all disinfected and cleaned and into the house (my back says ouch) but it was worth it, the guys came out of that little cage on the right and into this new spacious home and they sure are happy a lot of wing flapping and cooing going on now. I'm hoping to finish up the other one this coming weekend and migrate the doves into it, the doves are going to love these places. The manager at Petco even let me have all the water dishes, toys and perches so it's like Disneyland for the fellas, you should have heard all the bells clanging and wing flapping. I know Petco isn't the most economical for stuff but man they sure came through on this one so I'll be buying all my gravel paper and bird treats at Petco from now on. I looked these things up on the net and the best retail price I could find on them was $350 each.

NAB


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That's terrific! 
Looks like you have a few other cages about...can't help but notice.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Those are REALLY nice, I'm glad you got several of them.

How sad...that those poor parrots are victims of the housing situation, but its better she has them, then the ultimate neglect, which would be jsut leaving them with the house. I have heard they are just left to starve. How can one do that?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

beautiful cages! I want them


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

They look fantastic!!!! Isn't it the best feeling when you can offer a new, bigger "house" and they enjoy it so much. 

Treesa, that's very true about people leaving their animals behind when foreclosed upon. I guess it is a huge problem in California right now, with more than 60,000 houses foreclosed on in the last few months, and many more on the way......our local humane societies are even posting on internet sites such as Craigslist with a plea to people to not abandon their animals in the house they leave. They say that at least at the shelter they have a 50% chance of being adopted, and if not, then at least they are pts humanely and not left to starve to death. It's such a terrible shame!!!!! 

Nab, I'm glad that your friend is able to help so many of the birds, though I know she must be a bit overwhelmed! I hope she gets some help with those poor birds, thankfully they came into her care.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Those are great! I just wish the Petco around here was that nice.


----------

